# Klacken im Hinterbau



## iNSANE! (27. August 2005)

Hallo,

wenn ich den Hinterbau meines Switch einfedere hört man ein leichtes "Klacken". Ich habe den Dämpder raus -> Hinterbau spielfrei
HR ist auch spielfrei
Der Dämpfer selber hat auch im ausgebauten Zustand kein Spiel auf irgendeine Art.
Deswegen denke ich dass die Bucksen evtl etwas locker sein könnten. Meine Frage: Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr? Wie lange heben die Dinger bevor man sie tauschen muss?

Danke!


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. August 2005)

entweder die dämpfer buchsen, die sin ganz schnell gemosht, wechsel ich eigentlich nach jedem dh race, weil die dann futsch sind, oder eventuell auch des propedal von deim dämpfer. kann auch sein, dass du die feder nen bisschen zu locker hast und die verrutscht ist und immer ans gewinde vom zylinder stößt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (28. August 2005)

Was? Die Buchsen sind so schnell hinüber? Krass...die werd ich mal tauschen.
Das ProPedal? Soll ich versuchshalber mal ganz auf / zu drehen und schauen was passiert, oder was meinst du? Kann das auch "kaputt" sein? Ja, die Feder bewegt sich auch etwas auf dem Dämpfer, aber selbst wenn ich die Feder mehr als erlaubt" vorspanne und sie festhalten beim einfedern, sodass sie nicht verrutscht, klackts...

Danke für deinen sehr brauchbaren Post - das mim PPD hatte ich noch nicht bedacht weil ich die Schraube auch abbauen musste (steht im Rahmen an)


----------



## iNSANE! (28. August 2005)

Hab jetzt Kolben geölt -> Kein Effekt
PPD ganz raus -> Kein Effekt
Das Bottom uot auf min gestellt (also alle Ringe sichtbar, große Kammer) -> läuft wieder smooth(er)

Ich werds mal weiter beobachten und die Optionen BoostValve und PPD voll ausprobieren...


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. August 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> das mim PPD hatte ich noch nicht bedacht weil ich die Schraube auch abbauen musste (steht im Rahmen an)




du hast ja dhx5 dämpfer?? was für ne rahmengrösse ist dein switch denn?? weil ich bekomm meinen dämpfer in den rahmen und noch des ppd verstellt auch wenn ich schraube dranlasse. p.s.:ich fahr nen 16" von 2004


----------



## iNSANE! (29. August 2005)

Also, es klappert immer noch - aber mit geschlossenem PPD mehr als mit offenem. Toxoholics (Immer nett & Hilfsbereit) sagt dass sei das PPD - weil da 2 Metall Teile aufeinander arbeiten. Damit ist das geklärt

Ich hab nen 04er 18" SWITCH SL Rahmen. Die Schraube muss ich immer abmachen - der ihr Durchmesser ist zu groß und steht eben im Rahmen an. Aber selbst wenn der Durchmesser kleiner wäre würd ich da kaum rankommen.

Toll: Hab heut nen Stück Lack abgesprengt wie ich die Dämpferschrauben angezogen hab...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2005)

stylobasti schrieb:
			
		

> entweder die dämpfer buchsen, die sin ganz schnell gemosht, wechsel ich eigentlich nach jedem dh race, weil die dann futsch sind, oder eventuell auch des propedal von deim dämpfer. kann auch sein, dass du die feder nen bisschen zu locker hast und die verrutscht ist und immer ans gewinde vom zylinder stößt




Wenn du des Zeug so oft wechselst...wo bekommst du denn die Matallhülsen wo die Buchsen sich drinn drehen her??

G.


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. August 2005)

keine ahunung, ich hab da bei mir im laden nen 100er pack von den hülsen bestellt... wenn dann muss ja beides gewechselt werden... aber frag mich ned wo, entweder st oder toxoholics...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2005)

Hunderterpack hört sich gut an  

G.


----------

